# What a difference a year makes...



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I have just put this photo on a thread of someone asking about fading coats.

Here is Tilly on the 16th February 2014 and in the exact same spot on the 16th February 2015..... What a difference a year makes!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She is so lovely. On that link Donna posted about poodle colours I think they called Tilly ' s colouring silver beige, rather than cafe at lait. Whichever, she is stunning and I agree with you I love her colour now.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I LOVE Tilly's color now. It's hard to believe its the same poo! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Both dogs are gorgeous. I'll need photo proof though that both are Tilly. Have you got some gazing at rock photos in both colours?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tilly looks lovely.
I have just posted some of Boycie on that thread but it doesn't show his fading very well. I shall try and get a better one on our walk tomorrow. In daylight it shows up better x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Both utterly gorgeous


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is a beautiful girl. Kept her ears like willow


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, that is a big change in a year, she looks so lovely!!! such a pretty girl.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Big colour difference. Both gorgeous although I do love her colour now.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love this picture - Tilly is just gorgeous, even the shed is a shade lighter!! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Gorgeous Tilly, she could turn green and would still look lovely!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She is stunning isn't she? I love her new colour. We were inspired to get Poppy because we'd just lost our old dog and were ready to take the plunge again, we met someone with two chocolate poo puppies and were completely hooked. I saw them last week after quite a gap and they've gone just like Tilly too! I love it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My ruby is now apricot with red ears & Ralph has quite a bit of grey - he will colour like a schnauzer I think! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Someone last week was adamant that Poppy was half schnauzer, no matter what I said  People are weird!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Someone last week was adamant that Poppy was half schnauzer, no matter what I said  People are weird!


Aren't they just ..... 
I love wheaten terriers - but I know their owners get very upset when they are mistaken for a cockapoo!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes they're gorgeous! Poppy is also regularly mistaken for a bearded collie and a Tibetan terrier - both lovely too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I saw too lovely Tibetan terriers in the pet shop today ..... Donald & donut!! 
Ralph is often mistaken for a hooligan!!
And ruby as a picnic sneak thief... X


----------



## fuzzi wazzi (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow I didnt know they can change colour!! What happens if you wanted a black or choc dog and a year or two down the road, you find you really have a beige or off white dog??!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

So will you stop loving Fairlie when she goes grey?


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Since reading this, I have been examining Obi's fur... Well, he is chocolate brown now... But there are some light coloured hairs... I'm thinking he won't be the same colour next year!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Two dogs for the price of one!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

fuzzi wazzi said:


> Wow I didnt know they can change colour!! What happens if you wanted a black or choc dog and a year or two down the road, you find you really have a beige or off white dog??!!


Then you shouldn't have got a cockapoo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fuzzi wazzi said:


> Wow I didnt know they can change colour!! What happens if you wanted a black or choc dog and a year or two down the road, you find you really have a beige or off white dog??!!


I think your Rufus will stay red(ish) like the lovely ghandi, my breeder warned me ruby would lighten with time, which she has - but I love her even more now 
The sables change very dramatically, and Ralph is kind of grey phantom in his markings now - but he will lighten even more as time goes on.


----------



## fuzzi wazzi (Jan 21, 2014)

First sign of grey hair and she is out! Rufus stays of course. Just kidding, just kidding. 
I'll never get rid of you sweetie, no matter what colour hair you have. Even if you have no hair I'll still keep you, for better or worst, hair or no hair.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fuzzi wazzi said:


> First sign of grey hair and she is out! Rufus stays of course. Just kidding, just kidding.
> I'll never get rid of you sweetie, no matter what colour hair you have. Even if you have no hair I'll still keep you, for better or worst, hair or no hair.


Haha still don't know if your on about fairlie or Rufus!


----------



## fuzzi wazzi (Jan 21, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Haha still don't know if your on about fairlie or Rufus!


I'm keeping the Rufus and giving fairlie the boot......  Just kidding, I am keeping both gal and dog no matter how old and cranky they both get


----------

